# Stripes in NC? Domination



## centipeedoff (Jun 4, 2018)

My wife and I bought our first house this year. And as such, my first opportunity to plant rye for the colder months.

I'm in eastern NC and the yards are 80% centipede and 20% st aug. Both obviously warm season lawns that don't stripe well.

Anyways, after following some of the advice of those on this forum, I can safely say it's going to be a stripe-filled, green winter.

Cheers

Ps: photos taken after different cuts


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Nice! How long ago did you seed the rye?


----------



## centipeedoff (Jun 4, 2018)

Dethatched, scalped and seeded about a week before Halloween. Reseeded and top dressed about 2 weeks after, there were some pretty thin areas. Then have kind of just kept doing that.

The centipede hasn't gone completely dormant yet. I'm guessing when it does I'll see some thinner areas for sure.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

centipeedoff said:


> Dethatched, scalped and seeded about a week before Halloween. Reseeded and top dressed about 2 weeks after, there were some pretty thin areas. Then have kind of just kept doing that.
> 
> The centipede hasn't gone completely dormant yet. I'm guessing when it does I'll see some thinner areas for sure.


Nice. Are you having as much fun as @Movingshrub mowing your PRG?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Not possible. I am pretty sure I am having ALL the fun. I don't think there is any more fun is left to be had.


----------



## centipeedoff (Jun 4, 2018)

It's definitely more rewarding after the fact. This stuff clumps pretty bad. We've had ton of rain and if it's damp at all it is no bueno mowing.

But, the neighbors haven't seen anything like it. It's almost fluorescent compared to other yards. Plus lot of folks had hurricane debris piled up for a few weeks which put a solid dead spot near the road.

Funny comments have included:

"Did you spray paint your yard or something" - neighborhood buttercream gang

"Did you sprinkle some kind of miracle green something or another on it"
- old dude in a truck


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

To really get those stripes to pop! Take your pictures with the sun to your back..


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

O_Poole said:


> To really get those stripes to pop! Take your pictures with the sun to your back..


Damn nice color. What seed is that?


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks masshole!

Falcons Blend by Green Resource in Colfax NC.. I think a lot of the color is from the fertilizer.. ScreaminGreen 16-2-3


----------



## centipeedoff (Jun 4, 2018)

Wow that looks awesome. Def a deeper green. I always seem to mow as sun is about to set so gotta get what I can.

Took a pic just before sunset tonight and it's really jumping out now that others are going dormant.


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

centipeedoff said:


> Wow that looks awesome. Def a deeper green. I always seem to mow as sun is about to set so gotta get what I can.
> 
> Took a pic just before sunset tonight and it's really jumping out now that others are going dormant.


Very nice my friend! :thumbup:


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

O_Poole said:


> To really get those stripes to pop! Take your pictures with the sun to your back..


Beautiful yard, my wife and I bought five acres of land in west end NC up near pinehurst.


----------

